

Personally identifiable information in Go binary - jebblue

I scanned a hello world binary for any personal information and found that my userid had been stored in the compiled binary, which seems related to storing full path information.
======
opless
Not news. That's debugging info.

Try 'strip'ping the binary and try again?

